# Harbor Freight 2 stage Dust Collector Remote



## NewBi (Mar 23, 2017)

Greetings,


I recently put together a 2 stage system. What remote does everyone use for their system. I have one that I use for my homemade air cleaner and one that I use for a fan and to run my Rigid Shop Vac ut neither of them will work with the dust collector.

Thanks,


Gary


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

I have been using the HF set of three remotes, about $20, for a couple of years. One is on my 2HP HF dust collector, one on the shop vac, and one on the fan in the window for when I spray. There are certainly more robust options out there - $$$ - but this is working for me.









David


----------



## NewBi (Mar 23, 2017)

Wow thats pretty good. I have a set of those that I got from Menards but they didnt work. I'll try the set from Harbor Freight.

Thanks,

Gary


----------



## NewBi (Mar 23, 2017)

difalkner said:


> I have been using the HF set of three remotes, about $20, for a couple of years. One is on my 2HP HF dust collector, one on the shop vac, and one on the fan in the window for when I spray. There are certainly more robust options out there - $$$ - but this is working for me.
> 
> View attachment 377313
> 
> ...





Sorry I forgot to post back. I went and got the set from Harbor Freight and they work great. Thanks for the info.


Gary


----------

